# how aquarium strip temp works?



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

so i just got my 10 gal tanks, 100w heater, and thermometer strip.

i was thinking of buying the old school submersible cylinder thermometer but i looked at the cool small thermometer strip ($2.99).
it says "attach to outside of aquarium surface"

am i suppose to open the white plastic on the back??? cuz i dont think im suppose to.

anyone can help me?? i wanna test my heater cuz it got no temp.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

If the white plastic back is sticky then don't remove it, it is the adhesive. If it isn't sticky but the part under it is then remove it. The strip thermometers stick to the outside of the glass.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, remove the strip!  I have one on my tank and I love it! The green color shows the exact temperature, but if there is no green, the exact temperature is in between the blue and yellow/brown color. It's very useful and very cheap!


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

ty.
so hard to remove that white back plastic.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

May I suggest you go and get one of those submersible glass thermometers? They are much more reliable in giving you the exact temperature of the water. The strips get close, but it gives is the temperature of the glass, not the water. Just saying


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

dukie1346 said:


> May I suggest you go and get one of those submersible glass thermometers? They are much more reliable in giving you the exact temperature of the water. The strips get close, but it gives is the temperature of the glass, not the water. Just saying


Hehe, true! I forgot about that part  But I'm pretty satisfied with my "in the ballpark" range, but I can see why some people would want an exact reading


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

oh my goodness!
your right!
by the way i looked at it... its glued to the "glass" aquarium.
and its pretty cold 64 says on the strip


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have a heater?

Nevermind, it says you have one 

Turn the heater up then, it's not doing it's job if it says 64!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I like my glass thermometer not only for it's accuracy, but my betta likes it too. well, he actually hates it, but he kind of plays with it.. gives him something to do =]


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

As mentioned above,the stick on ones arent accurate and are giving the temperature of the glass not the water inside :roll:.
Personally I'd stay with the old glass type ones (quick tip: If you go to buy a cheap one check the reading of it in the shop compared to other more expensive brands to check its accurate).

Tomsk


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have found that the stick on thermometer to be pretty close to temp when I compared to my digital thermometer

Location of the stick on thermometer is also important-you want them mid level opposite the heater-if you have a filter you want the heater next to it.

In tanks without filtration you can sometimes have different temps in different locations in the tank-usually at the bottom it will be colder than mid and upper levels

Same with larger tanks (10g+) even with filtration can have different water temps at the bottom and around large decorations and mass of plants

The fish can move between these different water temps without any problems or ill effects.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I have found that the stick on thermometer to be pretty close to temp when I compared to my digital thermometer
> 
> Location of the stick on thermometer is also important-you want them mid level opposite the heater-if you have a filter you want the heater next to it.
> 
> ...



yeah, i was getting that problem.
when i moved my hand around inside the aquarium it was warm, cold

so i put my heater on the middle bottom vertically if you bird view the tank.

works pretty good. since i remember anything hot is denser than cold stuff.


----------

